# Have you ever been Warned?



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

I've never been warned so mines 0. But I think that I narrowly avoided a warning once...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 17, 2008)

Never been warned too..(but have been banned numerous times  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..But, what would be reason for warning? I'm too lazy to search now, and here's the topic.......


----------



## Ferrariman (May 17, 2008)

I've beened warned once for shuting p1pong up for like a week.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 17, 2008)

I'm teflon, bitches


----------



## Prime (May 17, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Jax (May 17, 2008)

Nuh-uh! Never!


----------



## blackjack (May 17, 2008)

Mostly Harmless.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 17, 2008)

So far, never been warned, or banned.


----------



## Chotaz (May 17, 2008)

Been warned for saying EAT SHIT AND DIE, but go it removed(the warning) due to misunderstanding


----------



## TheWingless (May 17, 2008)

I have been warned by posting in this topic... No, not really.

I have never been warned about getting a warn or have gotten a warn.


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2008)

Yeah, I've got some old warnings from moderators that are now banned. Also, a long time moderator gave me a double warning when I said his first warning was irrelevant.


----------



## moozxy (May 17, 2008)

No warnings.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 17, 2008)

no and don't want to try


----------



## NeSchn (May 17, 2008)

Not me.


----------



## Lee79 (May 17, 2008)

No i am a good boy


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 17, 2008)

814 Posts and no warning whatsoever.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 17, 2008)

10% but it went back down.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 17, 2008)

10%

Posted internetisseriousbussines.. that was when Brawl was out in January.. and the 10% is still here. Can I have my 0% back? >_>


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2008)

0%


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

My my, so many good little boys and girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hands Virtual Cookies to everyone who has *NEVER *been warned or banned*


----------



## DarthYoshi (May 17, 2008)

0% Yay for me!


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 17, 2008)

10%
For putting this in the shoutbox:
http://jph.gbatemp.net/Derp.swf


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

I've been a good little boy, never been warned or banned before.


----------



## fischju (May 17, 2008)

30% on this account


----------



## Harumy (May 17, 2008)

0% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hooray!


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

Harumy said:
			
		

> 0%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*warns you*...

Just kidding!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> 10%
> For putting this in the shoutbox:
> http://jph.gbatemp.net/Derp.swf




What the HECK is that? *twitch*....


----------



## Anakir (May 17, 2008)

I hardly ever get warnings and never got banned in a forum before.. I just usually post when I need to or if I have something to say about it. 

0% warning.


----------



## Narin (May 17, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it cute?


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute isn't really the adjective that I had in mind.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 17, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to think cute right now...but the word creepy is what comes to mind. 

0%.


----------



## Issac (May 17, 2008)

I've been here a long time now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't post that much compared to other's (mainly because I don't think repeating what others say ten times isn't contributing).
Anyway 1676 posts in this writing moment, and I haven't been warned ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yey


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2008)

I got a warning after I p0wned like half a dozen people in one thread (including two mods  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and embarrassed Ferrariman in front of the whole internet!
The warnings were pathetic really, a feeble attempt to spite me by mods who were mortally p0wned by a tiny child who is their physical and intellectual superior!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I got a second warning, for no lie being a DS-Xtreme fanboy! That just proved to the world that there is a hate campaign being waged against me on this forum, I mean how can you get a warning for liking the No: 1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  most technologically  advanced  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best supported  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most compatible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most up to date and futureproof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loved by one and all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MORE POPULAR THAN GTA IV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bestestes most FTW greatest flashcart in history!!!! ?

How you get a warning for that man?





(starcraft sucks)
(ferariman blows)


DSX FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 18, 2008)

no warning before i had. never will warning have.


----------



## Upperleft (May 18, 2008)

0% yayz


----------



## Narin (May 18, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> 0% yayz


For now...


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 18, 2008)

warned 3 or 4 times


----------



## JPH (May 18, 2008)

Yep, Costello went Nazi on me a like 6 months ago!


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 18, 2008)

no

Oh, and I'm declaring myself first ever _President of the p1ngpong Fan Club_!  We're getting t-shirts...


----------



## azotyp (May 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have you ever been Warned


Better I once was banned enternally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (literally cose that forum doesnt exist anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Now I have 1/3 warn level one one forum.


----------



## Dylan (May 18, 2008)

i had 10% warn but i just got it removed for being a good boy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

i had 10% warn but i just got it removed for being a good boy


----------



## CockroachMan (May 18, 2008)

0% again.. thanks!


----------



## Salamantis (May 18, 2008)

Never been warned.


----------



## ZeWarrior (May 18, 2008)

Warn: 10%
Highest its ever been is 20%


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 18, 2008)

Nope, but on other forums, one warning.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 18, 2008)

I've never been warned before, and hope I never will...


----------



## DeMoN (May 18, 2008)

Nope but I have been banned before.  There used to be a GBAtemp jail sub-forum, too bad it's hidden now.


----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2008)

I got warned once for posting offtopic...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 18, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I got a warning after I p0wned like half a dozen people in one thread (including two mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... Really?

Also, I've been up to 20% warn once  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The first was for something I'm very ashamed of now, and the second was for arguing with Costellol about said warning.


----------



## Trolly (May 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 10%
> For putting this in the shoutbox:
> http://jph.gbatemp.net/Derp.swf



XD I kept watching and his head eventually fell off hehe. How mature.

And as for warnings, never ever in the 3 or 4 forums I regularly go on.


----------



## Mewgia (May 19, 2008)

No warnings for me, never been banned either.
Surprisingly...


----------



## distorted.freque (May 19, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? It does that? O_O

...it did! It did! XD


----------



## Man18 (May 19, 2008)

Not on this site. Use to get banned and warned everywhere.


----------



## dib (May 19, 2008)

Apparently, "flaming" must mean "anything that hurts somebody's feelings for making them aware that they're an imbecile" because I seem to have gotten warned for the fact.  Personally, it was worth it and I'd do it again.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But...Sinkhead, you *are *a Mod. I didn't even that know Mods could get warnings, or would actually break their own rules.






Oh, how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Defiance (May 20, 2008)

10% for something stupid I did a looong time ago.


----------



## krazykirk (May 27, 2008)

Nope! No warning


----------



## Austinz (May 27, 2008)

Banned ages ago, now me a good boy


----------



## TaMs (May 27, 2008)

Not sure if i've been warned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atleast I haven't noticed.


----------

